# I'm texting / text me



## SMJoh

In the U.S.A. everyone now says "I'm texting" or "Text me" to discuss sending text messages.  I know in Spanish you can say "enviar un mensaje de texto" but my Spanish students are wondering if there is a shorter or more commonly used way to say it.

Thank you!

SMJoh


----------



## María Madrid

In Spain we say "enviar un sms", but I don't know if it's used in other countries. Also "enviar un mensaje", and often "un mensajito" (normally young people and women) .

Maybe your students could try and get used to the fact that most sentences in Spanish will be a lot longer than in English. Saludos,


----------



## SMJoh

Thank you so much!  I will share your reply with the class tomorrow!


----------



## valladolid

Me interesa saber ¿qué representan las letras _sms_?, también al enunciar en Españaa que vas a enviar un sms, ¿se dice ese-eme-ese o hay que añadir una vocal para formar una sigla?


----------



## ajo fresco

SMS significa "short message service". Mis amigos mexicanos dicen "mandar un texto" o "textear".


----------



## valladolid

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ajo. 

Me gustaría saber si anda por allá un español o española que me pueda contestar la segunda parte de mi pregunta; ¿Se enuncia individualmente cada letra (por ej. ESE-EME-ESE) o se pronuncia SMS metiendo una vocal entre las consonantes para formar una sigla? Me da vergüenza decírselo, pero la última vez que estuve de vacaciones en España no existían los aparatos para mandar textos...
¡Cómo cambia el mundo y cómo vuela el tiempo...!


----------



## Tape2Tape

*Se unieron dos hilos con el mismo tema*

Hello once more,
Could anyone confirm my suspicion that "*text me*" would be a far better translation (universally) than "*send me an SMS*" for "_*mandadme un sms*_" ?

Or are both equally possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aztlaniano

They both sound normal to me. "Text message me" would be a shade more formal than just "text me". I suppose it depends on where you are in the world and which circles you move in.


----------



## dj_paula_stein

Text me is correct and colloquial. Perhaps it is used in American English, but not in British as I heard it numerous times on American films.

Greetings!


----------



## kw10

I would never say "send me an SMS."  It definitely sounds better to say "text me" or "send me a text message."


----------



## torito

valladolid said:


> muchas gracias por la respuesta ajo.
> 
> me gustaria saber si anda por alla un espanol o espanola que me pueda contestar la 2a parte de mi pregunta--se enuncia individualmente cada letra (por ej. ESE-EME-ESE) o se pronuncia SMS metiendo una vocal entre las consonantes para formar una sigla? me da verguenza decirselo pero la ultima vez que estuve de vacaciones en Espana no existian los aparatos para mandar textos... como cambia el mundo y como vuela el tiempo...


 

Hola: Ha pasado más de un año pero si, se dice así. ESE-EME-ESE.

Saludos.


----------



## valladolid

Cierto que ha pasado un año, pero aquí estoy y todavía me vale mucho la respuesta tuya.
Cómo vuela el tiempo..., mientras tanto me imagino que ha había un montón de innovaciones hechas a estos malditos aparatos...
¡Y por fin piso tierra castiza este verano!


----------



## alfajor

También hay el neologismo _*mensajear*_.


----------



## anochecer

alfajor --  Can you offer a couple of examples of the usage of mensajear?  My students are also wondering how teens casually say "Text me later."  What would be the best way to express this, for teenagers or young adults?  (Slang is fine).  Or would it be common to say --

"Mándame un text."
"Mándame un mensaje."


----------



## torito

Envíame luego un mensaje o mándame luego un mensaje. Mensajear no me suena nada bien y nunca se lo he oído decir a nadie. Saludos.


----------



## anochecer

Any Latin Americans here who could offer the current way to say "to text" where you are?  Is "textear" used at all?  I did see it on another thread here, including "No pude textearte de regreso" for I couldn't text you back (Mexican poster).  

Un montón de gracias.


----------



## anochecer

One additional question: Here I frequently here "We were texting all night" or "We were texting back and forth all night."  I'm not sure how I could or would say that.  Maybe...: Charlamos por text por horas anoche.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

anochecer, if you must use colours for your text, may I suggest that you choose one that is easier to read on screen? Same thing for not using the default font.


----------



## INFOJACK

Mándame un mensajito de texto.


----------



## torito

No pude devolverte el mensaje. Tu traducción no es válida en España. En México no sé cómo lo suelen decir.


----------



## torito

Nos estuvimos enviando mensajes toda la noche.


----------



## DeBio

hola!
Ha pasado mucho tiempo, pero yo también debo traducir "_she is texting Pre-Algebra homework help to her friend". 
_Entiendo que _"ella le está ayudando a su amiga con las tareas de pre-álgebra por mensaje de texto"_. ¿Suena bien?

Respecto de la discusión previa, en Argentina se usa más "mensajear" que "textear" (además....¡es más difícil de pronunciar!). En realidad no se usa "textear". 
Lo más habitual es "mandar mensajito", "mandar mensaje de texto".
Por ejemplo: "Nos estuvimos mensajeando toda la noche".

Saludos!


----------



## levmac

One interesting thing in English is the past: some say texted (and I suspect everyone would write it that way), but some say text. Maybe, like the popularity of "textear" in Argentina, it's because it's a little difficult to pronounce, or at least awkward. 

"I text[ed] him but he didn't reply."


----------



## onbalance

Enviar/Mandar/Dar un mensaje de texto. Todas son correctas. También: Textéame


----------



## grindios

textear o mandar un text/o es bien común y corto...


----------



## onbalance

levmac said:


> One interesting thing in English is the past: some say texted (and I suspect everyone would write it that way), but some say text. Maybe, like the popularity of "textear" in Argentina, it's because it's a little difficult to pronounce, or at least awkward.
> 
> "I text[ed] him but he didn't reply."



"I text him" to refer to a complete past action sounds totally incorrect to me.


----------



## levmac

onbalance said:


> "I text him" to refer to a complete past action sounds totally incorrect to me.



To me too, but I have heard it. 

"I text him last night" came up with a few dozen hits, including an American one. I agree it's non standard though.

http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?p=4689189


----------



## DeBio

Thanks! So, my translations are ok? 

Original text: "_she is texting Pre-Algebra homework help to her friend". 

Translation: 
"ella le está ayudando a su amiga con las tareas de pre-álgebra por mensaje de texto". 
"ella le está enviando a su amiga mensajes de texto para ayudarla en sus tareas de pre-álgebra"

Gracias
DeBio_


----------



## levmac

Sounds OK to me DeBio!


----------



## DeBio

Gracias levmac!


----------



## onbalance

DeBio said:


> Thanks! So, my translations are ok?
> 
> Original text: "_she is texting Pre-Algebra homework help to her friend".
> 
> Translation:
> "ella le está ayudando a su amiga con las tareas de pre-álgebra por mensaje de texto".
> "ella le está enviando a su amiga mensajes de texto para ayudarla en sus tareas de pre-álgebra"
> 
> Gracias
> DeBio_



No me gusta la oración en inglés. Yo habría dicho algo como "She is texting her friend help with her Pre-Algebra homework" o "She is helping her friend with her Pre-Algebra homework via text." 

Saludos.


----------



## DeBio

Gracias onbalance, pero esa oración es parte del texto original (en inglés) que tengo que traducir al español. 
Saludos!


----------



## mokane

Presumably the Royal Academy will weigh in at some point.


----------



## alfajor

alfajor said:


> También hay el neologismo _*mensajear*_.



También se escribe mens*e*jear ahora.


----------



## paulawordreference

En Argentina, se puede decir... Mandame un mensaje, te mando un mensaje, y últimamente se escucha, "nos mensajeamos" (como dice alfajor)


----------

